# Please Help ID my piranha



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

Hey all,
I picked up a juvi p today. there were about 5 to choose from. some of them were not looking so good...i picked the most active one, and from the minute i put him in my 50 g along with the pleco hes been swimming around enjoying the space. please help me ID this fish:

http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/420716975
http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/198407839
http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/773233213
http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/494153151

thanks very much!

Oburi

btw, i have a few days to id the fish and if i am unhappy with the results, i can bring him back for a refund.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

wait for the pros.. i dono nothing bout id's... but it does look like my 2" rhom though..


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

im thinking positive, i also have my fingers crossed! i hope it is a rhom!

thanks,

Oburi


----------



## Grande (Aug 28, 2003)

Its some type of rhom. its kinda too young for a definite id. Nice pick up







.


----------



## KRSwop1 (Feb 17, 2003)

looks like a rhom 2 me. It's too elongated to be a spilo cf. But that's just my opinion. I'd wait for frank, but I'm pretty sure it's a rhom. Nice pick up.


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

yep yep Wait for Frank...


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

it could be either a rhom or spilo cf to me it is showing no terminal band on the caudal fin but this could be due to being new to the tank.
you may have to wait a while with that one to get a good id.
the rhoms i saw @ 1-3'' had a definate terminal band so easy to tell even at that size but yours could be either.
it dont matter though as both rhom and spilo cf are nice looking fish i would be glad with either of them and your is a cute little bugger .
dixon


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> DiXoN Posted on Oct 3 2003, 04:00 PM
> it could be either a rhom or spilo cf to me it is *showing no terminal band on the caudal fin but this could be due to being new to the tank.*
> you may have to wait a while with that one to get a good id.
> the rhoms i saw @ 1-3'' had a definate terminal band so easy to tell even at that size but yours could be either.
> ...


Fairly common with certain Serrasalmus sp. until the terminal part (if there is one) colors in with age. With this fish there is only a faint hint of dark pigment not yet formed. Fact is the fish is too young. Wait till it grows out more. Try again in a month or two.


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

thanks everyone. i was really hoping to get an id within a few days, because i dont want another spilo cf. I just got rid of my other one to a friend. plus i paid more for this lil guy and hes much smaller than my spilo cf i had before. the pet store has agreed to give me full refund within a week of purchase(10-2-2003) give or take a day. any other help or assumptions will be much appreciated.

thanks,

Oburi


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

it is black because i seen one today and it was labled black piranha


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

redbellypacu said:


> it is black because i seen one today and it was labled black piranha


I've seen everything but a rhom tagged "Black piranha" in my local fish stores...lol :laugh:


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

yeah lfs tend to mislable alot of things as black piranhas. usually spilo cf's imo. any ideas on the species of my fish>???

thanks for all posts,

Oburi


----------



## KRSwop1 (Feb 17, 2003)

redbellypacu said:


> it is black because i seen one today and it was labled black piranha


 WWWOOOOOOWWWWW!!!!!







It just doesn't work that way. Sorry dude, but nope!


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

hey guys, 
any other input on what species this may be? the guy that owned the lfs that i got the fish from mentioned striolatus when i asked for a species name. i just dont want another spilo cf!!! i dont see any red on the throat, which is a good sign. and the body of the fish is pretty elongated.

thanks in advance for all posts







!

Oburi


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Well I am not good @ piranha identification but I can give a shot from my past experience&#8230; Look and the serrations underneath&#8230; There is a fish called altispinis&#8230; They were circulating around Michigan 1 year ago&#8230; Kind of small and every where&#8230; I will put up a pic of mine to compare&#8230; This is just a possibility, and suck @ fish identification. But I am learning&#8230;

Sorry I no longer have the fish... My EX killed them..... But here are pics of them.....

PS... once again I was planning on a spawning experiment.. I had 3 together..


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

thanks for the input. those somewhat look like rhoms.. mine is very elongated i dont believe it is the same as the fish you posted. thanks for posting the pic though. i have not heard of the name you mentioned. they are serrasalmus right? possibly a varient or subspecies>?

Oburi

BTW IM OPEN TO ANY ID COMMENTS ON MY FISH, PICS ABOVE~!


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

I believed that the fish I just bought is a rhom...you can compare this to yours...


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

one more


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Last one...

BTW...don't always believed all the things that a LFS telling you...I had this guy selling a buch of red bellies...and calling them black belly...


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

wow that helps me out! i think they look alot similar except for the fact mine is way smaller. how big is yours? mine still has to form the black edge on his tail. Does your rhom have a faint little bit of red on the inside of his anal fin? i put 2 platys in the tank and he attacked them immediately. I HOPE HE IS A RHOM







!!!

thanks alot

Oburi

any others welcome :nod:


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

He does...mine is around 2"...he also has a little orange at the gills


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

yea, i think mine does too. i havent exaclty measured mine, but yours looks alot bigger. you think mine maybe 1"? or 1.5"?

thanks,

Oburi


----------

